# lasagna fattie



## show me smoke (Jan 25, 2014)

Going to try and make a lasagna fattie tomorrow.  Going to season ground beef with Italian seasoning, cook noodles, sauce and cottage cheese in middle.  I think it will be good but will know for sure tomorrow.  I will post some pics and comment back on how it turns out.


----------



## rdwhahb (Jan 25, 2014)

This same idea has crossed my mind a few times lol. Post pics and let us know how it turned out!!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 26, 2014)

I made one once where I rolled out a long sheet of fresh pasta, then laid two strips (each was 6 inches wide) side by side on top of plastic wrap.  Then I layered ground sausage & beef, sauce, ricotta, motzarella and Italian seasonings and rolled it up, so that I had a spiral of the pasta inside.  I then compressed it with the plastic wrap and then put a bacon weave over it.  The juice in the sauce and meat cooked the pasta while the whole thing was smoking - came out wonderful!


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 26, 2014)

well got it made and cooked.  I put way too much stuff in the middle and  I could not get it rolled...so I rolled up each side leaving middle open.  It cooked well, and tasted good...It was a little dry I let the internal temp get too hot.  Also even though I used a whole jar of pasta sauce...it was all gone when it was done.  I will need to try it again a play with the technique.


----------

